# JB: SkyFall Trailer



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

looks ace!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I might venture out to see this, it doesn't matter how bad bond films are i still love em


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

the last one was awful,hopefully this will be more of "casino royale" and less like quantum of crap.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Bond films should be fun, this trailer looks grim & depressing.

In this film he drives a ford, drinks a heineken, Adele is doing the theme tune and most important it's not a work of Ian Fleming.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't care how good or bad the Bond films are , I love em , Every single bond film holds a memory for me , Whether it's a certain scene , a cheesy line , The beginning , the end , The middle , The girl 

I love em all 

Can't wait to see this


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Tips said:


> Bond films should be fun, this trailer looks grim & depressing.
> 
> In this film he drives a ford, drinks a heineken, Adele is doing the theme tune and most important it's not a work of Ian Fleming.


he drove a ford mondeo in casino royale as well.i think they have taken the lead from batman, in the way that the previous ones where clownish and fun,and the new batman is just a dark,serious and massively successful franchise.

i loved casino royal,but quantum of solace was a shocking sequel imho.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Casino Royale was a great re-boot and I had high hopes for the future of Bond until I saw Quantum of Solace and it made me instantly hark for the good old days.

The classic Bond format is all about glamorous locations, great gadget's, tongue in cheek humour, stunning girls, martini's & Aston Martins, fab stunts and over the top bad guy's.

Now we have a miserable Bond, miserable dark filming, gloomy locations, forgettable baddies, women of unspecified origin, insipid theme tunes and it all plays like a POV video game.

Welcome to the new 007 brought to you by Ford & Heineken.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

There is at least one Aston in the trailer and i believe he kills an Audi with a Land Rover


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

The latest Bond films (of craig ilk) are awesome. Its such a break away from the Brosnan cheese era it was bound to upset some of the die hard fans. As good as the historic Bond films are, they were a bit 'Carry On Spying' in their comedy nature.

Craig/dark/moody is the way forward imo, much more realistic.


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Dixondmn said:


> Craig/dark/moody is the way forward imo, much more realistic.


But Bond movies arent suposed to be realistic, they should be far fetched and exciting with ridiculous gadgets and invisible cars etc and with unreal hot women in every scene. THAT is what Bond is about and I havnt liked the direction they have taken of recent films. No bond film has been realistic and if it ever does become realistic then it will lose many of its fans.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Craig is Fleming's Bond, the rest have all been purely for the big screen. Doesn't take anything away from the films at all as I have them all and do have the occasional 007 DVD day. Quantum was dire, Casino Royale spectacularly good so let's hope the new one works as well as the trailer hints.

Looks like he's back in the DB5 too


----------

